# Solved: Mouse freezes while running a game.



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

While running any kind of game, my mouse randomly freezes in place and isn't responding to clicks or anything else. I think its software related because It didn't happen before. It started happening like a month ago... But the freezes were very RARE. But today, it started freezing very often while playing World Of Warcraft and Battlefield 2 (Probably other games that i haven't played, too) and i decided to make a thread about it. Mouse works fine with 0 problems when not playing anything. Could it be a virus or something? My scans only find a bunch of cookies. Deleted them... They come back, i delete again, they come back again. Lols. I've had those cookies for a while. There are some programs that seem to be infected with that thing. Each time i launch GTA IV, AVG shows that it found a cookie and it was deleted automatically. HELP!

Windows Vista Home Basic 32-bit SP2 (Updated always)
Club3d HD4850 Factory OC 512mb (upgraded from 8600GT months ago)
Core 2 Duo e4500 @2.20GHz
3GB ram (1x 1GB, 1x 2GB) (upgraded from 2x1GB)


----------



## SAMF2000 (Aug 26, 2009)

your system does not seem infected since you ran antivirus and only showed cookies. my inclination is some software you installed had some bad drivers or conflicts. you could try and do a system restore and push system back to before the freezing happened. Or trying reinstalling any newly installed programs/ drivers within the last month as those seem to be causing an issue with mouse drivers. You seem to have plenty of memory so thats not an issue. try the above suggetions first but if you still get freezing you could try running a registry cleaner.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

SAMF2000 said:


> you could try running a registry cleaner.


I wouldn't use any form of registry cleaner and I am sure many more experienced people on here would agree with me.

They can cause considerably more problems than they solve, even making your PC totally unbootable and useless!


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't have any restore points. Too much data would be lost anyways. I deleted some stuff i had installed lately, It still happens. Im not going to run a registry cleaner. Heard they are not good for the PC, tho i have done it a couple times a long time ago. I think my CD/DVD autorun isn't working anymore because of that. I need some other suggestions.


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, I surfed the internet to see if some other people are having problems like me. Seems turning monitor's power saving helped some people. I will try that and also i read somewhere that cleaning hard drive from stuff i don't use, can solve the problem. I will try and clean as much as possible.
I got like 7.24GB free on C: And 98.77GB on D:


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

bump :S


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

Guess what.. The mouse just froze TWICE in a row when surfing the internet! what the hell is going on tell me!


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh wow. Problem SOLVED. It looks like i have to get a new mouse. My mouse isn't getting any power when bending the wire a bit, near the mouse. I should probably get a cordless mouse to prevent stuff like this. Thanks for trying to help anyway.


----------

